# Lapierre DH 727 (2016) - Radstand Größe M



## Schulter (18. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
kann mir einer den Radstand sagen für ein Lapierre DH 727 aus dem Jahr 2016 in Größe M?


----------



## Auweh (18. Mai 2019)

Ca. 1220 mm - Vorderachse zu Hinterachse.
Angabe ohne Gewähr...Messfehler nicht ausgeschlossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

